# Resident Evil Village - Official Mac System Requirements



## Colstan

Capcom's website has listed the system requirements for Resident Evil Village:





They could have simplified it and simply said "all Apple Silicon Macs". Even though Metal 3 supports AMD Vega and 5000/6000 series, I would note that there is nary an Intel Mac to be seen. Seeing how Apple likely had a hand in the development of this game, I think this is the clearest signal that Apple considers the Intel epoch of Mac gaming to be over, and that the Apple Silicon era has begun.

Capcom expects it to be released later this year and will also be supporting the Winters Expansion DLC.





For anyone interested, Andrew Tsai has released a short video covering the announcement:






As many of you know, I just purchased a 2019 Mac Pro, so this release leaves me out in the cold. Despite being able to run the game inside Windows, I would have purchased the Mac version to support Mac developers. Still, as someone who is a dedicated Mac user, who cares about the platform and the future of Mac gaming, this is an encouraging sign for when I do eventually make the move to Apple Silicon.


----------



## diamond.g

I have concerns about macOS 12 support with respect to Metal 3.


----------



## Colstan

diamond.g said:


> I have concerns about macOS 12 support with respect to Metal 3.



So do I. I'm not exactly sure what to make of it. Is Apple backporting Metal 3 to Monterey? Is there a Metal 2 version? Is Metal 3 support just window dressing? I was also confused when I saw that.


----------



## Colstan

Resident Evil Village is now available on the Mac App Store. As mentioned before, it requires an Apple Silicon Mac running macOS 12.0 or later, and costs $39.99. Someone tried it on a 16-inch M1 Pro and provided their first impressions.


----------



## Jimmyjames

This game seems to perform really well. Lots of good reviews on reddit. I quickly checked MR and everyone's favourite poster has been hunting for tree branches to complain about. Seriously. Still allowed to troll there, Mods still altering other people's posts if they clash with our mutual friend. Shameful.


----------



## diamond.g

I am somewhat surprised the expansion didn't come out at the same time.


----------



## DT

Jimmyjames said:


> This game seems to perform really well. Lots of good reviews on reddit. I quickly checked MR and everyone's favourite poster has been hunting for tree branches to complain about. Seriously. Still allowed to troll there, Mods still altering other people's posts if they clash with our mutual friend. Shameful.




I had to look because the tree branches thing made the chuckle.  Hahaha, wow, what a perfect blend of idiot and asshole.  I reported him, he's clearly violating their own rule #7:

*Trolling. Do not post in order to anger other members or intentionally cause negative reactions. For a given post, this can be a subjective call, but a pattern of such posting or an especially egregious case will get you banned.*


----------



## Jimmyjames

DT said:


> I had to look because the tree branches thing made the chuckle.  Hahaha, wow, what a perfect blend of idiot and asshole.  I reported him, he's clearly violating their own rule #7:
> 
> *Trolling. Do not post in order to anger other members or intentionally cause negative reactions. For a given post, this can be a subjective call, but a pattern of such posting or an especially egregious case will get you banned.*



Best of luck. I am super-perma-banned because I argued with a mod that ”M” had broken multiple rules. I was told in no uncertain terms that ”M” would not be dealt with and I should stop asking.


----------



## DT

On topic: 

RE Village is an outstanding game, a very solid entry in the Resident Evil series (I believe we played it on XB1), though I remember it being super tough.  We're just generally big fans of the "horror survival" genre, though more like "horror exploration", as we don't dig on the combat elements as much as engaging in the story, solving puzzles, etc.


----------



## Colstan

Jimmyjames said:


> Best of luck. I am super-perma-banned because I argued with a mod that ”M” had broken multiple rules. I was told in no uncertain terms that ”M” would not be dealt with and I should stop asking.



The only suggestion I have is to preemptively defang the weasel. I made it clear that I'm not switching from Mac to PC, full stop, and nothing is going to change my mind. That poster's entire existence is to prove that PCs are better than Macs. If you don't allow that premise to even be considered, then they have nothing to counter with, and will be forced to ignore you. I used that tactic yesterday, and thus far got six likes out of it, but no response from the weasel. If that entity doesn't have a wedge inside, then they can't play their games, which must be extremely frustrating, no matter how much the mods actively protect them. In their mind, PCs are superior at every level, even if those assertions are based upon lies, so the only way to deal with that situation is to eliminate PCs as a valid option before any "discussion" takes place. Unfortunately, new posters don't realize how devious this entity is, and some long-time posters still fall for the bait.

For the individual in question, the ultimate insult is to summarily dismiss PC as an option, since they identify with it at an emotional level, as ridiculous as that sounds.


DT said:


> RE Village is an outstanding game, a very solid entry in the Resident Evil series (I believe we played it on XB1), though I remember it being super tough.  We're just generally big fans of the "horror survival" genre, though more like "horror exploration", as we don't dig on the combat elements as much as engaging in the story, solving puzzles, etc.



I love horror survival games, and would like to give Village a try. Unfortunately, I'm going to be waiting a long time before I can play it. My Intel Mac mini will no longer boot into Windows with an eGPU, and my transition to Apple Silicon isn't happening anytime soon. Even though I can't currently play it, I hope that sales are excellent and Capcom is the first of many developers to release titles for Apple Silicon.


----------



## DT

Colstan said:


> I love horror survival games, and would like to give Village a try. Unfortunately, I'm going to be waiting a long time before I can play it. My Intel Mac mini will no longer boot into Windows with an eGPU, and my transition to Apple Silicon isn't happening anytime soon. Even though I can't currently play it, I hope that sales are excellent and Capcom is the first of many developers to release titles for Apple Silicon.




Just buy a console. 

I know some people might be averse to a "gaming only" type device, but they make gaming easy.   A small[-ish] box you sit right by your TV, more or less plug-n-play, optimized performance for gaming, using a TV (that's probably large) and related sound system, etc.

We mostly stay a generation behind, like our PS4 Pro we got a few years years after release (even with the PS5 pending release),  it was a mint PS4 Pro, with little use, controllers, original box/packaging and the previous owner had swapped out the the internal HDD for a 1TB SSD, for $200.  

Right now, you could score RE 4 (arguably the best of the series) for $7.99


----------



## Colstan

DT said:


> Just buy a console.



I know there's a certain subset of snobby people who look down on dedicated gaming devices, but I'm not one of them. What I don't like is using a controller as an input device. I'm used to a keyboard and mouse combo, and would stop playing games entirely if I couldn't use one. Plus, I like having access to the files system for mods, hacks, etc.

I'd be far more likely to spend the funds on a gaming PC of some sort. This is what I have been considering. It includes a 5900HX and a 6600M, cooled by two fans. Unlike most tiny boxen breeds, it appears reasonably silent. One reviewer said that, even at full load, it made as much noise as his M1 MacBook Pro. I'd still want more confirmation on the noise levels.

Edit: A more in-depth review has it maxing out at 36db with a stress test. 31-34db on most applications. Not bad at all.

Right now, I'm just toying with the idea, and will probably just stick with the Mac from here on out. As I said elsewhere, I'm likely done with x86 computers, but it doesn't hurt to have alternate plans.


----------



## DT

Jimmyjames said:


> Best of luck. I am super-perma-banned because I argued with a mod that ”M” had broken multiple rules. I was told in no uncertain terms that ”M” would not be dealt with and I should stop asking.




Oh, hahaha, I forgot to check back until just now, but yeah ... no surprise ...


----------



## DT

Colstan said:


> I know there's a certain subset of snobby people who look down on dedicated gaming devices, but I'm not one of them. What I don't like is using a controller as an input device. I'm used to a keyboard and mouse combo, and would stop playing games entirely if I couldn't use one. Plus, I like having access to the files system for mods, hacks, etc.
> 
> I'd be far more likely to spend the funds on a gaming PC of some sort. This is what I have been considering. It includes a 5900HX and a 6600M, cooled by two fans. Unlike most tiny boxen breeds, it appears reasonably silent. One reviewer said that, even at full load, it made as much noise as his M1 MacBook Pro. I'd still want more confirmation on the noise levels.
> 
> Edit: A more in-depth review has it maxing out at 36db with a stress test. 31-34db on most applications. Not bad at all.
> 
> Right now, I'm just toying with the idea, and will probably just stick with the Mac from here on out. As I said elsewhere, I'm likely done with x86 computers, but it doesn't hurt to have alternate plans.




I hear you, there's certainly some things that make a PeeCee better.  Years (*cough*, decades ...) ago, I used to be a mouse-or-die sort of gamer, then years of consoles I just kind of adapted to their controllers.

However, having this new Window notebook, and firing up a few games, I was astounded at how I forgot how much more immersive it is with a mouse, you know, particularly with FP type games, where you can look around and mouse speed correlates to the onscreen movement 1:1.

Part of the console for me is also being away from a computer, since that's work, but that's more the idea of sitting behind a desk, i.e., I'm going to connect this machine to the 4K TV down here and use an XB controller and get the same sort of "away from the work area" experience   Or at least, that's the plan, I've been saying it since I got it and still haven't even tried it ...


----------



## Jimmyjames

DT said:


> Oh, hahaha, I forgot to check back until just now, but yeah ... no surprise ...
> 
> View attachment 18829



Yeah... no moderation action is ever required. What a surprise. Pathetic.


----------



## Nycturne

DT said:


> I hear you, there's certainly some things that make a PeeCee better.  Years (*cough*, decades ...) ago, I used to be a mouse-or-die sort of gamer, then years of consoles I just kind of adapted to their controllers.
> 
> However, having this new Window notebook, and firing up a few games, I was astounded at how I forgot how much more immersive it is with a mouse, you know, particularly with FP type games, where you can look around and mouse speed correlates to the onscreen movement 1:1.
> 
> Part of the console for me is also being away from a computer, since that's work, but that's more the idea of sitting behind a desk, i.e., I'm going to connect this machine to the 4K TV down here and use an XB controller and get the same sort of "away from the work area" experience   Or at least, that's the plan, I've been saying it since I got it and still haven't even tried it ...




If you ever get a living room PC/Mac for gaming working well, let me know. 

I've got a gaming PC I've been using for a while, and I keep hooking it up to the TV, but my back tends to not like using KB/Mouse on the couch for whatever reason. But as we are in a smaller house, it's hard to find space for two gaming rigs in the family room for co-op gaming and the like with the SO. My SO also takes the family room for WFH while I've got the spare bedroom for WFH which is where my gaming rig also lives at the moment.


----------



## DT

Nycturne said:


> I've got a gaming PC I've been using for a while, and I keep hooking it up to the TV, but my back tends to not like using KB/Mouse on the couch for whatever reason.




Oh yeah, that's one of my reasons for going/recommending a console, that a computer + KB + Mouse/TP doesn't work all that great on a lap, from a sofa. The mouse control is very cool, but that's from a desk.

If I hook up the laptop to the TV, I'll definitely just use the XBox controller vs. a mouse.

It's pretty neat (this was new-to-me) with the XB controller in Windows (I'm on 11), when you press the X button, it brings up a set of game menu overlays just like an XB console (with sharing, capture/screen shot, friends, fully logs you into the XB service).


----------



## exoticspice1

I like playing on console. Nothing beats just playing games on a sofa with an controller. Consoles are simple with a easy UI and the latest consoles are dead silent and super snappy thanks to an SSD. 
Of course, it's not for everyone but there is a big market for consoles. 



Colstan said:


> As I said elsewhere, I'm likely done with x86 computers



I wouldn't put them out in trash pile just yet. Limiting the i5 13600K to 65 watts still gives wonderous results and pair that with a RX 6700 capped at 100 watts and you got a good gaming PC. 
Now as Intel moves to better nodes the performance at 65 watts is going to increase. 

As for me my next upgrade in the console space is the Xbox Series X. I currently have a Series S and I love it but when I do get a 4K TV I am upgrading to Series X.


----------



## DT

@exoticspice1

Did you play either *The Medium* or *Outlast*?  Those both look like outstanding horror titles (and were both well reviewed).


----------



## exoticspice1

DT said:


> @exoticspice1
> 
> Did you play either *The Medium* or *Outlast*?  Those both look like outstanding horror titles (and were both well reviewed).



No I haven't but I heard they are good games. 
Currently playing " A Plague Tale: Requiem" on GamePass. This is the second game in the series.


----------



## Colstan

exoticspice1 said:


> I wouldn't put them out in trash pile just yet. Limiting the i5 13600K to 65 watts still gives wonderous results and pair that with a RX 6700 capped at 100 watts and you got a good gaming PC.



I keep up with the PC side of things every day. I watch Gamer's Nexus, JayzTwoCents, Hardware Unboxed, RedGamingTech, and Moore's Law is Dead. (I can't stand Linus, dude cares more about sponsors than his content.) That's because I am interested in technology. Of course, I also pay a great deal of attention to Mac news, from the sources we are all familiar with.

That being said, back when I was building my own PCs, before I switched to the Mac, I enjoyed working with my hands, customizing my system, and playing with BIOS and driver settings. That's simply not the case anymore. I'm on my fourth Mac mini, and I've upgraded parts inside all of them. I had a recent (short) adventure with a Mac Pro, including the upgrade process.

I simply find all of that tedious, at this point. Not just the assembly process, but everything that comes with the PC ownership experience. I don't want to have to deal with BIOS settings or a bad driver. I don't want to have to run utilities like DDU, Rufus, or MSI Afterburner. I don't want to have to use a debloater to get rid of the "telemetry" inside the spyware known as Microsoft Windows, with the various ghosts of operating systems past haunting every nook, hidden by the half-assed copy of the macOS interface. I'm not even going to mention all of the leftovers from decades ago that still lurk inside every x86 processor. I can build a PC just fine, I just don't want to, because I don't enjoy putting it together like I used to, on every level.

I simply want a fast, small, quiet box, that doesn't heat up the room, that runs my preferred operating system, and doesn't require constant babysitting. I can get that from Apple. The PC guys can't do that for me, not if I want to optimize the experience. That's why I probably will never own another x86 computer. I just don't feel like doing that anymore, and if I did build a PC, my OCD would kick in and I'd have to do it.



DT said:


> Did you play either *The Medium* or *Outlast*?



After finishing Alien Isolation a few times, I decided to find something similar. I've got Outlast sitting on my Mac mini right now. I've played only about an hour thus far, but have had a good time with it. Even though I rarely used weapons in Isolation, it takes some getting used to not having access to weapons at all. If you don't mind that limitation, then it seems like a quality experience, but I need more time with it to be sure.


----------

